# NYC French Culinary institute



## cityrock (Mar 30, 2006)

What is the success rate of the average Chef once out of school..

Are jobs easy to find?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

cityrock you should post this in the Culinary School forum that is where it will get the attention it deserves. Mezzaluna may move it I don't know.


----------



## audreyt (May 23, 2006)

I was just wondering if there was anyone starting or currently enrolled in the french culinary institute in NYC?

I am starting in august, and was hoping if there was anyone that could give me any good pointers.


----------

